# NY, Staten Island: Looking for players



## arbados (Oct 3, 2005)

Hello:
I am looking for 1 player to join a 3.5 Dungeons and Dragons game on Staten Island, NY.   We are a mature group of gamers who are between the ages of 28-37.  Campaign is well-rounded consisting of very involved role playing, dynamic battles and an ongoing character driven story line.  We regularly play every Wednesday from 7-11pm.  An experienced DM who will gladly nurture new players and also offer experienced players a run for their money drives the game.  We are an easygoing group of players who are serious about the game, but never fail to remember that it is a game and fun is the most important point.  We have 2 players who come in from Brooklyn, one from Staten Island and one who drives in from New Jersey.  Give me an email at arbados@hotmail.com if at all interested and I can then give you further details about the game and the travel.


----------



## arbados (Oct 11, 2005)

Still looking for that 1 elusive player


----------

